# Best chord protectors? Bunny proofing tips?



## Arloismybunny (Mar 20, 2021)

Arlo has been doing amazing with his litter training and I feel ready to finally let him free roam for a few hours throughout the day. The room I’m going to let him roam in has a few chords and wires in it!! I was wondering what would be the most effective and safest chord protectors? Any other bunny proofing tips would be much appreciated!! I’ve watched Lennon the bunnies video on it but I figured I’d come on here and ask what works best for your buns. He’s still a baby only 2 months (I’ve had him for 2 weeks)


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 20, 2021)

There's PVC that can be used, Fabric floor cord protector, cord covers. A lot of these found at like Home Depot or Lowes, since you're in the US like me.
Cord Covers - Cable Management - The Home Depot
Cord protector at Lowes.com: Search Results
Amazon.com : cord protectors from pets 
I used C&C grid under my desk, where Shen can hide, and put some of my cords behind it where he can't reach it. I'll be doing the same for my husband's desk, soon, so we can open our entire room to Shen.


----------



## JBun (Mar 20, 2021)

Bunny proofing tips:









Bunny Proofing Your House | Indoor Rabbits


Pet rabbits love to chew and dig. Learn tips on bunny proofing your house or apartment so you can protect both your home and your pet rabbit.



myhouserabbit.com













How to bunny proof your home


Stop your bunny chewing electrical cables, baseboards, wallpaper and carpet.




bunnyproof.com


----------



## overhear (Mar 21, 2021)

My rabbit was starting to chew on the plastic plugs in our outlets  so I bought and installed these outlet *covers* from Amazon. They work really well! I should add that I don't have trouble with the wires themselves because I had already covered those with metal braid sleeving (check out *these*) when I had my previous rabbit, who was a crazy chewer.

The other life saver has been blocking off the area behind our media cabinet. I bought floating shelves on Amazon that work perfectly for that (see pics)


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 21, 2021)

I got mine from home depot Very cheap, called flex tubbing


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 21, 2021)

I used a cheap beige garden hose from Walmart. Just cut lengths I needed, cut down the side,and secured them with zip-ties.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 21, 2021)

Remember to _start small_ with roaming and don't start until he is 100% with urine in the litter box.

Don't let him free roam an entire room at the start. Use something to create a small space outside his current place. He should always have easy access back to his normal housing area. Only provide a small amount of roaming space at first.

After a week or more of that smaller roaming space (and provided he still stays perfect with urine in the litter box) then you can increase the size.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 21, 2021)

overhear said:


> I should add that I don't have trouble with the wires themselves because I had already covered those with metal braid sleeving (check out *these*) when I had my previous rabbit, who was a crazy chewer.


I'm buying these! I have looked EVERYWHERE for something to keep Theo away from cords, but he just chews through anything I buy! Thank you *so much*!


----------



## overhear (Mar 22, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm buying these! I have looked EVERYWHERE for something to keep Theo away from cords, but he just chews through anything I buy! Thank you *so much*!



Before I ordered they sent me samples of covers made out of different materials, including Kevlar! I tested them by putting carrots inside and letting my bunny go at them. (She was happy to participate in the experiment lol.) The copper sleeving worked best. 

If you have a fat plug on the end the sleeve may not fit over it. In that case you can cut the plug off and replace it with a snap-on plug from your local hardware store.


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Mar 23, 2021)

I simply use wrapping paper rolls. That way I can hide the cord and hear if the buns are chewing on them


----------

